# Storage options



## Vkp23 (Aug 27, 2021)

I’m thinking along the lines of storing feed in a large trash can but not sure how to keep bugs and rodents out. Any suggestions for how to keep the pests out or something else more appropriate To store feed in?  Im not sure if 5 gallon buckets would be appropriate.  I feel I would have to have a bunch and it doesn’t seem practical.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 27, 2021)

We use the old galvanized iron trash cans with a tight fitting lid.  If you caulk the seams and the lid where the handle is attached you can keep the can outdoors.  It is important that the lid is tight.

The metal cans will deter rodents and sprinkling DE (diatomaceous earth) inside the can will take care of most of the insects. 

A 20 gallon can can hold 2 50lb bags of feed, and a 30 gallon can can hold 3 bags.


----------



## Vkp23 (Aug 27, 2021)

animalmom said:


> We use the old galvanized iron trash cans with a tight fitting lid.  If you caulk the seams and the lid where the handle is attached you can keep the can outdoors.  It is important that the lid is tight.
> 
> The metal cans will deter rodents and sprinkling DE (diatomaceous earth) inside the can will take care of most of the insects.
> 
> A 20 gallon can can hold 2 50lb bags of feed, and a 30 gallon can can hold 3 bags.


Great!  Looked it up and found one at lowes. Thank you!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2021)

That’s what we use too. Just bought 3 barrels with tight fitting lid and lock band. $10 each. Couldn’t pass that up.


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Sep 1, 2021)

We use a Vittles Vault - link below, this works great, easy to fill and use, keeps moisture out too (and we live in a humid area) they come in 50lb size, that is what we have.








						GAMMA2 Vittles Vault Stackable Pet Food Storage, 60-lb - Chewy.com
					

Buy Gamma2 Vittles Vault Stackable Pet Food Storage, 60-lb at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




					www.chewy.com


----------



## BellaM (Sep 2, 2021)

Vkp23 said:


> I’m thinking along the lines of storing feed in a large trash can but not sure how to keep bugs and rodents out. Any suggestions for how to keep the pests out or something else more appropriate To store feed in?  Im not sure if 5 gallon buckets would be appropriate.  I feel I would have to have a bunch and it doesn’t seem practical.


I use large black plastic storage containers, the ones with wheels for easy maneuverability. Black keeps the light out but I also store them in a cool, dry room under a table (i.e in the dark) - this ensures nothing grows. The other upside is that they hold an entire bag of feed. They also have clips on two sides which keeps the pests out.


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 2, 2021)

You need metal bins.  Rodents will chew through the bottoms of plastic or Rubbermaid type containers.  We also had the Vittle vault type containers.  Rodents chewed through the bottoms of all of them. You need metal.

You don't say whether you are keeping these storage containers inside a barn or shed roof.  If you have them on an open field they can get knocked over and spilled.  Eventually they will rust out if kept in the wet.  

We used 50 gal. metal drums for a long time.  They had lids which could be sealed, but I think the manufacturers have gone to PVC type barrels now.  We still have some of those metal barrels.  We made wooden lids for them though since using the metal lids was difficult.  The lids were heavy and unwieldy, and stopped fitting after being dropped a couple times.  When they fit tightly, they were almost impossible to lift off - they had to be pried off.  LOL  The 50 gal. barrels stored a lot of feed but when you got to the bottom they were so deep you had to tip them to get the last 20 lbs. out.  They are also extremely heavy to move around empty.  Once filled you can't move them.  

Whatever you decide to use, metal is best against rodents.  There s nothing so upsetting as moving a barrel of feed to find that rodents have chewed a hole through the bottom edge and the feed is spilling out onto the barn floor, attracting even more rodents!


----------



## Isaac (Sep 2, 2021)

The cans are a good idea, but another way to store lots of feed and not have pests get into it is to use an old chest freezer, it's what we use and we haven't had a problem with critters getting in because freezers are meant to seal. Hope that helps!


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Sep 2, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> You need metal bins.  Rodents will chew through the bottoms of plastic or Rubbermaid type containers.  We also had the Vittle vault type containers.  Rodents chewed through the bottoms of all of them. You need metal.
> 
> You don't say whether you are keeping these storage containers inside a barn or shed roof.  If you have them on an open field they can get knocked over and spilled.  Eventually they will rust out if kept in the wet.
> 
> ...


wow your rodents must be a lot more aggressive than we have ever had. We have had mice in our animal area, even though it is totally enclosed, but we have gotten all of them out now. But never did they make it into the bins, they were too happy to get into the animal food that was dropped on the floor instead.


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 2, 2021)

We have large ground squirrels and rats.  We had some of the Vittle Vaults in our barn and rats chewed through the bottoms of them.  We replaced them with metal cans in the barn.  Then we had another 3 Vittle Vaults on the patio sitting up on the patio storage chests in which we keep our furniture cushions.  In the middle of the night with our bedroom windows open I could hear gnawing noises.  A few days later when moving the Vittle Vaults, I noticed a pile of white plastic shavings next to one.  Moving it, dog food spilled out.  All 3 had been gnawed through in several laces!  On the patio where we are always moving around!   And one of the Anatolians sleeps right next to the storage boxes!  We have bodacious rats and ground squirrels!  They do eat the hay as do the rabbits, but they also recognize that a few nights of gnawing will result in the good stuff.  We used to have barn cats but even they could not keep down the numbers.  When DH sets up his rabbitry again, I will have to buy lids for the J feeders.  Even then I will probably have to empty the feeders every day or 2 due to rat droppings contaminating the feed.  I only feed enough for the rabbits to cinsume daily but if they don;t finish it off .


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 2, 2021)

Oops!  That last paragraph should read ". . . if they don't finish it off quickly the rats will eat it.  Rats then pee and poop on whatever they leave making it inedible for anything else to eat it."  If you have rat droppings in feeders, you need to wash them out occasionally to avoid contamination."


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 2, 2021)

I wish I had an old freezer.  We got rid of our old chest freezer when we bought a  new one several years ago.  Did not think to use it for grain bags.  Will remember that next time.  We are not using as much grain with the sheep as we did with our dairy goats.  Feeding lb. for lb. grain for milk uses a lot of grain!  These Dorpers are easier keepers! Only a cup or 2 of grain each while they are milking for their lambs.


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Sep 2, 2021)

wow that is crazy, you have some serious issues - and glad you found the metal cans will protect their food. We live in the deep woods, but I guess our rodents are not as skilled as what you have - we have one of the VV containers on our back porch for our roosters that we are growing out to eat - and nothing has messed with it at all - we are lucky I guess. Sorry you have to deal with all that!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 2, 2021)

You learn to deal with everything!


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Sep 2, 2021)

life in the country's never dull huh... !


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Oct 19, 2021)

Isaac said:


> but another way to store lots of feed and not have pests get into it is to use an old chest freezer,


Great idea!  Then I could put labels on the lid to state what each bag is.


----------



## Margali (Oct 19, 2021)

You can still get open top metal drums with flip latch lids from food service. I find them on facebook market place used for bags of liquid spices, cream, juice concentrate, etc. Make sure it still has original contents lot label so you know what was in it.


----------



## ElenaDeborah11 (Jul 14, 2022)

Vkp23 said:


> I’m thinking along the lines of storing feed in a large trash can but not sure how to keep bugs and rodents out. Any suggestions for how to keep the pests out or something else more appropriate To store feed in?  Im not sure if 5 gallon buckets would be appropriate.  I feel I would have to have a bunch and it doesn’t seem practical.


What repellent or any other stuff do you use against pests if they appear? Can rat repellent like this one work and be safe and non-toxic for people?


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 14, 2022)

Using rat repellent is dangerous for raptors.  The hawks catch the sick rodents, eat them and the poison, and are themselves poisoned.  Not to mention your dogs will get poisoned if they eat the poisoned rodents.  Use a Ratinator rat trap.  It comes with a plastic box that you put the trap in with the rats and fill with water.  Safely drowns them.

Also get lots of cats.  Don't neuter them because the kittens will themselves become coyote and owl food.  Sounds mean, but it is nature's way.  

We use the large metal 50 gallon drums for feed, and 30 gallon trash cans.  Rodents will chew thrugh the bottom of the plastic trash cans.  DH bought some of the heavy duty plastic dog feed containers (expensive) and the rats chewed right thrugh the bottoms and sides!  If yu get the 50 gaon barrels, make lids with large circles of plywood.  Screw handles on the to and then attach pieces of wood under the bottom of the plywood to fit inside the barrels.  Those pieces of wood will keep the lids in place.  Whie you may get some bugs in the barrels the rodents are the most dangerous since rats will pee and poop on a food source after they have eaten their fill.  Other animals will not touch rat peed and pooped on food, so your entire barrel then has to be dumped.  Rat feces also carries disease that you can catch when handling the food.  Make sure that the barrels are stored in a dry place under cover so the feed doesn't get damp and mold.


----------

